# shy hedgehog help!



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

i got a baby hedgehog who is about 3 months old 2 days ago. Leo is really shy and scared of everything. Its really difficult to pick him up when hes in the cage once hes out i have no problem handling him. I was wondering how i could bond to my incredibly shy pet and what things i could do in the future to create a strong bond.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Try putting an old t-shirt or something in the cage after you've worn it around for a day. It'll help him get used to your scent. Otherwise, just keep handling him every day, let him crawl around on you or just hold him in your lap. Depending on where you got him from, he might not have gotten a lot of socialization - but either way, it's normal for them to take a while to get used to you. They're not particularly social creatures to begin with, so just be patient.


----------



## Mimni (Dec 29, 2011)

yea i put my t shirt in when i got him. Im really happy with the results of these last few days of handling him. He slept in my lap and let me pet him while he slept. Ill continue what im doing. Thanks


----------



## RocheRyder (Jun 5, 2017)

*Best website ever !!!!!!!!*

I got my baby about 6 days ago and she is my first. She "Pepper" is approx 10 weeks old.
First day i got her was awesome, she wasn't shy at all.
The next day was not that awesome, she was constantly in a ball (no hissing or anything) a pop here and there as we both still finding our feet with each other's touches.
The second night i noticed her appetite decreased and she wasn't as active and she was wobbly.
Thanks to this website, i read all i could read and realized she was attempting hibernation. I don't have a heat globe (which ill be getting soon), so i warmed a water bottle and used that at night.
Complete difference in Pepper, she came out that night, ate, played a bit and didn't hibernate 

3rd day I got her some meal worms (small), she didn't eat in front of me, only ate it from her bowl when no one looked.

Now, we have bonded so nicely.
She prefers to uncurl when she is directly in my hand and it doesnt even take her 15 seconds. Where as if i pick her up in her bedding she stay curled till i put her in my hand.
She has eaten 2 worms right in front of me on my hand, and i bathed her last night (more like a little warm dip in the water and a rub by the bums to clean her) but wow, what a different hedgehog as to day 1.
So keep patient is what ive read and you will get it right.
We even take walks around the house (with Pepper in my shirt) and she is nosey as ever.

Im really starting to enjoy her now, thank you to this website.
I wouldve been totally lost  
Happy Pepper and happy mommy.......


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting, this one is from 2011. Thanks!


----------

